# Signos de interrogación/admiración



## groggy

Hola, necesito saber si los signos de interrogación/admiración invertidos se usan también en catalán.

¡Gracias!


----------



## pickypuck

En los casos en que la oración sea muy larga y ocupe más de una línea puedes hacerlo.

¡Olé!


----------



## Zub

pickypuck said:
			
		

> En los casos en que la oración sea muy larga y ocupe más de una línea puedes hacerlo.



Hasta donde yo sé, por poder, puedes hacerlo siempre que quieras.
Lo que has hecho, más bien, es describir el uso hoy más extendido de los signos de interrogación en catalán, pero no su norma de aplicación.

Fíjate, además, que conceptos como "oración muy larga" o "más de una línea" pueden llegar a ser excesivamente variables y discutibles.

Salud,

Zub


----------



## Xerinola

Hola a todos!

No se utilizan los signos iniciales de exclamación o interrogación en catalán, aunque sea muy larga. La práctica de utilizar los signos iniciales de interrogación y exclamación es utilizada por algunos grupos pero los servicios lingüísticos catalanes continuan predicando que no se deben utilizar.
Os dejo este link para que lo leáis.

http://sindarin.upf.es/cr/cat/intct.htm 

Saludos

X.


----------



## pickypuck

Zub said:
			
		

> Hasta donde yo sé, por poder, puedes hacerlo siempre que quieras.
> Lo que has hecho, más bien, es describir el uso hoy más extendido de los signos de interrogación en catalán, pero no su norma de aplicación.
> 
> Fíjate, además, que conceptos como "oración muy larga" o "más de una línea" pueden llegar a ser excesivamente variables y discutibles.
> 
> Salud,
> 
> Zub


 
Me he limitado a poner lo que dicen las gramáticas que he consultado. Las reclamaciones als senyors gramàtics  De todas formas ya que yo no he puesto la norma de aplicación, podrías haberlo hecho tú  

¡Olé!


----------



## Xerinola

De todas formas, como bien dice el artículo, NO HAY UNA NORMA, por lo que la situación es confusa. Pero los lingüístas aconsejan no poner los signos iniciales. Por eso, tal vez, no todos pensamos igual. Yo, por ejemplo, nunca los pongo.

Saludos!

X.


----------



## Zub

He echado un vistazo al link de Xerinola y he de confesar que me he llevado una sorpresa.
Ni sabía que el IEC recomienda (sólo recomienda) no usar el signo de interrogación invertido, ni sabía que hay tantas publicaciones que sí lo utilizan sistemáticamente.

En su día leí un artículo del lingüista Joan Solà en el que defendía y razonaba el uso del signo invertido. Me convenció y ahora yo soy uno de sus "usuarios sistemáticos".

Salud!

Z.


----------



## Xerinola

Ei Zub!

Pues me gustaría poder leer este artículo para poder tener una mejor opinión, lo puedo encontrar todavía por internet? 

Gràcies company@!

X.


----------



## Zub

Company,

Desgraciadamente ni siquiera recuerdo en qué libro aparecía dicho artículo, ni mucho menos sé si se puede encontrar en Internet. Lo dudo.

Pero las ideas principales que puedo recordar que esgrimía son:
- ¿Quién decide si una frase es lo suficientemente larga o no? ¿No sería más sencillo igualar el criterio para todas las frases y ya está?
- En cuanto a la longitud de una línea, segun el formato utilizado, un mismo número de palabras puede ocupar menos de una línea o varias líneas. Si yo escribo un texto, ¿cómo sé qué longitud tendrá la línea cuando dicho texto se edite o se publique por aquí y por allá?
- El signo inicial de interrogación es tremendamente útil. ¿Debemos evitarlo simplemente para marcar distancias con el castellano?

Y un último punto que no recuerdo si lo mencionaba Solà o si es de cosecha propia:
En inglés, por ejemplo, normalmente con las dos primeras palabras de una frase ya sabes si se trata de una pregunta o no. En castellano y en catalán no es así (y hablo solo de las tres únicas lenguas que conozco). En castellano y en catalán, lo que marca definitivamente si una frase es o no una pregunta es la "música" con la que la pronunciamos, y esto por escrito se pierde.
El signo de interrogación inicial es un gran invento. Y gratis.

Última nota: Muy a menudo, leyendo algún artículo de prensa, de repente me encuentro con que la frase que estaba leyendo acaba con un signo de interrogación. En estos casos, me toca volver atrás y releerme la frase desde el principio, ahora con el tono adecuado.

Salud,

Z.


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Como habéis dicho, en esto de momento no hay ninguna norma, por lo que nos podemos decantar por tres opciones:

-ponerlos siempre, delante y detrás, como en castellano.
-no ponerlos nunca delante.
-ponerlos delante sólo cuando lo determinemos necesario, pero en este caso, ser coherentes.

Lo que decíais del artículo de Solà, he hecho una pequeña búsqueda y habla de ello en el libro _Tractat de puntuació,_ editorial Columna, 1989. Aquí hace referencia a su libro _A l'entorn de la llengua_, editorial Laia, 1977, donde propone utilizar siempre los signos de interrogación iniciales. También habla del libro de Ruaix _Punts conflictius de català: deu estudis sobre normativa lingüística_, editorial Barcanova, 1989, que aconseja un uso intermedio de los signos iniciales.

Pero en este de _Tractat de puntuació_, Xerinola, se hace un breve resumen de todo ello y menciona lo que decía Zub. Al final, sí, Solà defiende el uso sistemático de los signos iniciales. 

Yo, personalmente, ya sé que no soy nadie ante Solà, pero a veces los encuentro en frases tipo

-_¿Qui ha vingut?_

y la verdad es que me "molestan" un poco, los encuentro innecesarios. 

Salut!


----------



## Zub

Sí, sí, el libro era ese! Estupenda búsqueda!

Dejadme añadir algo más.
Una de las características de Solà es que raras veces se moja. Su especialidad es hablar de cosas, saborear las variadas y curiosas cosas que pasan con el lenguaje, pero no es su estilo el sentenciar.
Excepción: el tema que nos ocupa.

Mi uso personal:
Aplico excepciones. Por ejemplo, las frases que acaban en "..., oi?" o "..., no?". Ahí, no pongo el signo inicial.

En cambio, en "¿Qui ha vingut?", no solo lo pongo, sino que me gusta! No lo veo extraño.

Con los signos de admiración no sigo la misma regla. Ahí sí que me basta con el último.

Salud,

Z.


----------

